# Hoyo de Tradicion



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I hit up ab event this Saturday at Edwards in Tampa, man this was a really good smoke and amazing construction as you can see here. I did this twice before it broke off.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

That's one solid ash.......


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I have one of these somewhere. Ill have to dig it out soon and give a try. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is some solid construction!! Looks like a good smoke too :biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is a very good smoke. Nice pic.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice pic! That's some solid ash...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

yeahhhh!!! nice!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats great construction.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice ash


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, impressive!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice! I really like those smokes.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

cool, fun stuff


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pic... I've trying to do that with some other smokes Cool stuff


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

I like your ash. lol. No really, that is impresive. I tried it once with one of my sticks and it broke off.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> I like your ash. lol. No really, that is impresive. I tried it once with one of my sticks and it broke off.


Are you looking at someone else's ash?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> I like your ash. lol. No really, that is impresive. I tried it once with one of my sticks and it broke off.





SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Are you looking at someone else's ash?


Uh oh, now you've gone and done it!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Uh oh, now you've gone and done it!


It's ok, my Godiva knows a nice ash when she sees one. :biggrin:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Those are good cigars!!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Well thanks for the complements on my ash...


----------

